# Installed an Electric shower in the garage for hot water :)



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

Just installed a spare electric shower i had lying around so i can have some hot water in the garage without walking to the house. Im not lazy or anything, just seemed the right thing to do :lol:

Anyway heres some piccies, quite proud of it actually!

Seb


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats class


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Brilliant idea.............:thumb:


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, very sad i know...


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Cracking idea fella 

Can you or have you tried running the hot water through your pressure washer ?
If so how have you get on ?

I did something like this from my external combi boiler, but not enough litres per min out the tap so the p/w starts hunting for more water pressure.


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

*is that safe*

Water looks too close to the sockets for me,not sure that would comply with the regs:devil:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

seantomtom said:


> Water looks too close to the sockets for me,not sure that would comply with the regs:devil:


H&S My Ar5e


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

thats interesting, im studying at the moment for my 17th edition of the regs, and what i can make out is that you have created a room containing a bath or shower, and the regs state various dimensions that theot water shower has to be situated away from power outlets, there may be some danger here so be very careful, hot water in the garage ahhahahahah bliss


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

forgot the most important bit, it must be protected by an rcd, well a shower in the bathroom does!!!!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

good plan!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Deniance said:


> thats interesting, im studying at the moment for my 17th edition of the regs, and what i can make out is that you have created a room containing a bath or shower, and the regs state various dimensions that theot water shower has to be situated away from power outlets, there may be some danger here so be very careful, hot water in the garage ahhahahahah bliss


that and the lack of a 2 pole isolator.....


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this definately doesn't comply with the regs, i was just making do with what i had, im just going to have to be pretty carefull!!! The consumer unit is an Rcd and it runs from another rcd box in the house, so if anything did happen it would trip out. 
Wouldnt be able to run the pressure washer from it, its only for filling buckets really!

Seb


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Who cares about regs? Lol

good idea mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats a good idea, should have kept our old one. Also, from an ex plumber nice pipework.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

If worst came to worse and you had a building control officer swing by one day to see your stroke of genius :thumb: then you could replace the socket you have at the moment with an outdoor one which in effect are watertight  


Cracking idea though. Does it give out good pressure or do you simply use it to put hot water in a bucket?


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

The pressure isnt too bad considering its only 8.5kw fills a bucket in about a minute, but all depends on the incoming water temperature.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think that would be considered as a bath or shower. It is a water heater, as it is not intended to to wash yourself in and you would not become submerged in water?

If it is all protected by an rcd? You'll be alright......

I have thought about running one of the combi in my garage too, and as you do just for filling buckets.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

or just fit one of these, http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=rcd+plug&x=0&y=0 you should have on your pw, extensions etc anyway, just in case you are at someones home with an old consumer unit that just throws everything into darkness instead of trippng one switch...


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

talking aboute hot water, in my city it it unstoppable and we do not have to pay for it


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

mrcism said:


> I know this definately doesn't comply with the regs, i was just making do with what i had, im just going to have to be pretty carefull!!! The consumer unit is an Rcd and it runs from another rcd box in the house, so if anything did happen it would trip out.
> Wouldnt be able to run the pressure washer from it, its only for filling buckets really!
> 
> Seb


Cough> it was fitted 5 years ago  <Cough

John


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

Exactly! 17th edition regs wernt even around at that time


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

mrcism said:


> The consumer unit is an Rcd and it runs from another rcd box in the house, so if anything did happen it would trip out.


That definitely doesn't comply. Discrimination and all that...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Could I fit an electric shower with a plug ? 

I could use my cold water feed, just now I boil the kettle about 4 times to fill one bucket lol. 

John.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

This is an awsome idea, great stuff


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Could I fit an electric shower with a plug ?
> 
> I could use my cold water feed, just now I boil the kettle about 4 times to fill one bucket lol.
> 
> John.


Nope way too much load for a 13amp plug top officially.

John


----------



## mrcism (Mar 3, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Nope way too much load for a 13amp plug top officially.
> 
> John


It would probably just blow the fuse, you should have a double pole isolator and at least a 40 amp rcd to run it off.
Seb


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mrcism said:


> It would probably just blow the fuse, you should have a double pole isolator and at least a 40 amp rcd to run it off.
> Seb


not only that the supply to the garage needs to be able to take the 40a


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill just boil some kettles hehe !


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great idea :thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the person earlier was referring to "zones" there are zones around a bathroom,ie zone 1, if the space is accessible without use of a tool..etc

Spaces under the bath,accessible only with the use of a tool,are outside the zones.

Just make sure it's fed by a 10mm twin&earth and the right rate rcd for the power of the shower? also i cant see any earthing to any pipework and seeing as the consumer unit is bang above it would be rude not to run an earth from the earth bar:thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

So does it work? Can you run a PW off it? Even if its just for filling up buckets could you run a small PW?


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

aside from the electrical issues i would insulate the pipework especially in this weather


----------



## Blue407 (Mar 26, 2010)

apmaman said:


> So does it work? Can you run a PW off it? Even if its just for filling up buckets could you run a small PW?


Would love to know this?

It would be so cool to have hot water for my jetwash! (Doesn't have to be 60 degrees, would be happy with 35-40 degree rather than the cold water I have to use!)


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

In that case, in the interim you could try what I did in this thread, here


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

drew 007 said:


> also i cant see any earthing to any pipework and seeing as the consumer unit is bang above it would be rude not to run an earth from the earth bar:thumb:


Interesting with a lot of people picking up on the HSE/Regs side of things and saying it is or could be unsafe in this thread (a couple years ago).

So much for the regs and 'compulsory earth tags', they've now been specifically omitted from the new regs as they realised they were actually MORE dangerous than leaving them off!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

10/10 for ingenuity :thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Seems like a great idea on the face of it, but nobody appears to say it actually achieves anything more than a cold water supply.

I guess if there were some better results many more would think about doing it, I know I would.


----------

